# New soon to be 18 model 3 owner questions



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks to this group, I've decided to not get a 13-14 model S and went with a Model 3. Working a deal right now on an 18 Long Range with 50k. I have a few quick questions....

- The car is not coming with a home garage charger. I see them for sale often, but is there a specific home charger I need to get for this particular car? 

- When I get the car, do I just call Tesla and tell them I bought it and set up an account for Supercharging and so they know I'm the new owner?

- I know the car is out of main warranty, but the battery/motor warranty on this car is 8 years/120k miles. Should I still have the remainder of that warranty from Tesla? 

- Do I need the premium connectivity through Tesla for operation of the car (i.e. updates, navigation, supercharging locations, etc), or is that monthly service just an option for internet and data related stuff? 

Thanks in advance. I am sure I'll have a ton more questions when the car gets here, lol. 

Sal


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> Thanks to this group, I've decided to not get a 13-14 model S and went with a Model 3. Working a deal right now on an 18 Long Range with 50k. I have a few quick questions....
> 
> - The car is not coming with a home garage charger. I see them for sale often, but is there a specific home charger I need to get for this particular car?
> 
> ...


When I got my '18 M3 long range, I charged it from the mobile connector via a 120v outlet for a few weeks until my nema 6-50 240v adapter arrived (for the welder outlet already installed in my garage). I used that plug for a few years before I bought a 2nd gen Tesla HPWC. You don't need anything more than the cord that comes with the car, but 240v is definitely recommended. Nema 14-50 outlet/adapter plug is the most common setup.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> - The car is not coming with a home garage charger. I see them for sale often, but is there a specific home charger I need to get for this particular car?


Hopefully it comes with a Mobile Connector, which can at the very least plug into a 120 volt outlet. You can also get a 14-50 head for it if you have a 220 volt outlet (Many other plug heads are available from Tesla). If for some reason the car doesn't come with one at all, you can order one from Tesla for I think $350.



Power Surge said:


> - When I get the car, do I just call Tesla and tell them I bought it and set up an account for Supercharging and so they know I'm the new owner?


Theoretically yes, you send them a copy of the title and I think your ID as well to prove it's yours now, and they attach it to your Tesla account. If you create a Tesla account and log in, you will see a button for taking ownership of a car bought from a 3rd party.



Power Surge said:


> - I know the car is out of main warranty, but the battery/motor warranty on this car is 8 years/120k miles. Should I still have the remainder of that warranty from Tesla?


Same as with any other car, you keep the warranty that's left.



Power Surge said:


> - Do I need the premium connectivity through Tesla for operation of the car (i.e. updates, navigation, supercharging locations, etc), or is that monthly service just an option for internet and data related stuff?


It depends on the model. Some pre-2019 models come with permanent premium connectivity. It is required for real time traffic for navigation, streaming music, and internet, but not for standard navigation, updates, or supercharging.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

JasonF said:


> Same as with any other car, you keep the warranty that's left.


Although I believe the 2018 LR's warranty is 100K with the P getting 120K.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

The 18's came with a "brick" car charger with plug adapters for 120v and 240v outlets. The 240v NEMA 14-50 plug is the one you want to make sure is with the car. This would give you a good option for home charging and a good charge rate. It's what I've been using at home sine I took delivery. The 14-50 adapter is BO from TESLA as of 2 weeks ago.

You will need to set up an account with TESLA, and that can be done on-line. Calling TESLA does not work well most of the time. There is a section to set up an account, and transfer car info. You'll need this for Supercharging also. I do not believe the "free supercharging" stays with the car if it had it. Some 18's came with that other's did not. 

The car will operate fine without the premium connectivity package. That package just became available for $99/year. Good deal with music selection, and other package choices. 

Set up you home charging choice before you take delivery, so you're not waiting for an electrician after your get your car.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> - Do I need the premium connectivity through Tesla for operation of the car (i.e. updates, navigation, supercharging locations, etc), or is that monthly service just an option for internet and data related stuff?


The car had to ordered before July 1, 2018 to have free premium connectivity. It will show on the display when you pull up the car info. Tesla probably removes that if you buy used from them, but it should continue if a private sale. Same for AP/FSD as those where separately priced back then.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

You don't need premium for nav but it does add 3d and traffic etc but as mentioned, you might get it for free anyway; my 2018 has free premium connectivity for life

I keep the original mobile charger (with 110 and nema 14-50 24o volt ends) in the car just in case a road trip takes me somewhere charge challenged. I ended up, couple years back, getting a mobile charger for an S (a little faster) with a 14-50 end from a forum member at a good price and it's my home charger now. Works well and has the benefit of no adapter nonsense


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Although I believe the 2018 LR's warranty is 100K with the P getting 120K.


Incorrect. 120k for LR and P. SR gets 100k.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a late '18 M3 RWD (I think that's the "long-range" you're getting).

I agree with the others in this thread but will reinforce: you don't need a wall-charger at all. I charged off of a 15-A 120 V outlet for my first couple of years of ownership, then made a small upgrade to a 20-A 120 V outlet.

At 15A, 120 V, you'll charge about 5 miles of range per hour. That means a 12-hour overnight charge is 60 miles of range. Do you have a commute that's longer than that? If not, it's plenty. You can drive more than 60 miles in a day, because your range acts as a "bank"--you just need to be able to catch up sometimes, like on weekends.

The main problem with charging that way that I experienced is that my car is outside and if it was _very_ cold, then it took nearly 120 V and 15 A just to keep the battery heated enough to take a charge, and the result was the charge rate was near zero. But by very cold, I'm talking single digits Fahrenheit. That shouldn't be a problem in Florida!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah when It's cold the best you'll do with a 12V connection is keeping the battery warm. Level 2 is where you should be, it's literally 10 times faster!


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

TrevP said:


> Yeah when It's cold the best you'll do with a 12V connection is keeping the battery warm. Level 2 is where you should be, it's literally 10 times faster!


Would you mind showing me a pic of what the level 2 charge cord (cords?) look like? And I assume the wall mount charger is also level2?

Also, what is the Telsa plug type called for when using other EV charging stations?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

If you google "Tesla mobile connector" you'll find pictures of the mobile connector and adapters that came with the 2018 Model 3. If your seller still has them the mobile connector should come with a 115v, and a 14/50 adapter. The 115 should give you 4-5 miles of added range per hour of charge. The 14/50 provides about 28 miles per hour but requires a 50 amp plug. The car also originally came with a j1772 adapter which allows you to use non-Tesla L2 chargers.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Power Surge said:


> Would you mind showing me a pic of what the level 2 charge cord (cords?) look like? And I assume the wall mount charger is also level2?
> 
> Also, what is the Telsa plug type called for when using other EV charging stations?


Level 2 can take on various plug types. It actually refers to 240V circuits. The most common household level 2 plugs are NEMA 14-50 (40 amp stove plug and NEMA 14-30 (dryer plug)

Level 2 public chargers have a J1772 plug


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> Would you mind showing me a pic of what the level 2 charge cord (cords?) look like? And I assume the wall mount charger is also level2?
> 
> Also, what is the Telsa plug type called for when using other EV charging stations?


Here is what came with the car back in 2018:










The interchangeable plugs give you many options.

The 14-50 option plugs (level 2) into this type of outlet (example is typical; my wife's Kona EV setup shown):










Edit: clarity


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> Would you mind showing me a pic of what the level 2 charge cord (cords?) look like? And I assume the wall mount charger is also level2?


Refer to this page: https://shop.tesla.com/product/gen-2-nema-adapters

All plug heads there except for the 5-15 and 5-20 are "Level 2" 240 volt plugs.

The Wall Connector is usually also 240 volt Level 2.



Power Surge said:


> Also, what is the Telsa plug type called for when using other EV charging stations?


In the U.S. the plug type on Teslas is just called a Tesla Connector, and in Europe it would be either Mennekes or CCS2. There is also a J-1772 adapter that should come with Teslas for use with public Level 2 charging (that's also on the web site if you're missing it). Without a special adapter that's not readily available, Teslas can't use Chademo or CCS, or CCS DC fast charging.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Awesome info guys! Definitely a lot to learn but I'll get there. 

I created a Tesla account, but can't register the car till I have title or registration paperwork. 

Also, here in Florida, FPL (florida power and light) is building an 800 mile network of level 2 chargers every 25 miles. I've already got the app on my phone and there's quite a few in my area already, as well as a few Supercharger stations. 

On an unrelated note.... did they ever come out with an actual key fob for the Model 3? Or is it still just the card and phone?


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

JasonF said:


> Refer to this page: https://shop.tesla.com/product/gen-2-nema-adapters
> 
> All plug heads there except for the 5-15 and 5-20 are "Level 2" 240 volt plugs.
> 
> ...


Jason, that's an awesome reference page that explains a ton about the different adapters! Thanks!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Power Surge said:


> On an unrelated note.... did they ever come out with an actual key fob for the Model 3?


Yes https://shop.tesla.com/product/model-3_y-key-fob
I think there is absolutely no need for it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TrevP said:


> The most common household level 2 plugs are NEMA 14-50 (40 amp stove plug


50 A.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah, don’t bother with the key fob. Your phone is the primary key, keycards are your backup (you can buy more, they’re cheap) and you can add additional drivers to your car via the app. 

Keyfobs are obsolete


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

The key fob can be useful if you periodically lend your car to other people. That way your keycard always remains in your possession. And I think you can have a different set of parameters associated with the key fob.


----------



## Spuzzz (11 mo ago)

Power Surge said:


> Thanks to this group, I've decided to not get a 13-14 model S and went with a Model 3. Working a deal right now on an 18 Long Range with 50k. I have a few quick questions....
> 
> - The car is not coming with a home garage charger. I see them for sale often, but is there a specific home charger I need to get for this particular car?
> 
> ...


So crazy question I know. But are you sure about a 2018? I know used prices are just through the roof right now. How much more would you have to pay to get a brand new one? I just traded a 2018 RWD LR in for a 2022. I had to give up FSD, lifetime premium connectivity, and Homelink. But man I got a brand new dual motor, auto lift gate, totally renewed warranty, improved suspension, longer range, markedly quicker. I only paid $12k net after trade in. I just have to think you'll be paying more than I got for my trade in. So keep that in mind…these are odd times when the value of a brand new seems much better than used. I know every dollar counts so I don't mean to be flippant.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Spuzzz said:


> So crazy question I know. But are you sure about a 2018? I know used prices are just through the roof right now. How much more would you have to pay to get a brand new one? I just traded a 2018 RWD LR in for a 2022. I had to give up FSD, lifetime premium connectivity, and Homelink. But man I got a brand new dual motor, auto lift gate, totally renewed warranty, improved suspension, longer range, markedly quicker. I only paid $12k net after trade in. I just have to think you'll be paying more than I got for my trade in. So keep that in mind…these are odd times when the value of a brand new seems much better than used. I know every dollar counts so I don't mean to be flippant.


Very interesting suggestion. And one that warrants at least cursory investigation by the OP. Great first post. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Spuzzz said:


> So crazy question I know. But are you sure about a 2018? I know used prices are just through the roof right now. How much more would you have to pay to get a brand new one? I just traded a 2018 RWD LR in for a 2022. I had to give up FSD, lifetime premium connectivity, and Homelink. But man I got a brand new dual motor, auto lift gate, totally renewed warranty, improved suspension, longer range, markedly quicker. I only paid $12k net after trade in. I just have to think you'll be paying more than I got for my trade in. So keep that in mind…these are odd times when the value of a brand new seems much better than used. I know every dollar counts so I don't mean to be flippant.


Your point is most definitely valid. However, for my situation, that's not an option. The 18 itself is pushing my budget for the car. This same car new was 10k more. So really wasn't an option for me as much as I'd love a new one.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

A few weeks ago I ran a poll on what people thought was the best year to get a Model 3, and the winner was 2018 by a mile. No, that's not the same thing as saying a 2018 is better than a 2022, because it's also accounting for price at the time, tax credits, etc.. Still, the lack of radar in a 2022 would definitely give me pause! I think getting the used 2018 is a solid choice.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

DocScott said:


> A few weeks ago I ran a poll on what people thought was the best year to get a Model 3, and the winner was 2018 by a mile. No, that's not the same thing as saying a 2018 is better than a 2022, because it's also accounting for price at the time, tax credits, etc.. Still, the lack of radar in a 2022 would definitely give me pause! I think getting the used 2018 is a solid choice.


Elaborate on the lack of radar comment? Still learning here


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> Elaborate on the lack of radar comment? Still learning here


The "old" Model 3s have an actual radar unit behind the front bumper whose job is to provide part of the "solution" for the car to drive with a "Level 2" amount of driver assistance.

This radar unit is in addition to the suite of cameras that all these cars have.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Couple of thoughts as an owner of an 06/2018 Model 3:

TL;DR: skip the fob, don't fret about the radar.

*key fobs* were very much desired, and not available, early on. There was a period of transition for many of us owners to the lack of a fob and getting used to the new Tesla way of controlling, starting, and driving the car. Also, connectivity from the smartphone to the car was less than perfect early on. That has improved such that the fob is really no longer needed for normal car use today as @TrevP stated earlier. Even valets today and car washes* are knowledgable about the keycards. Unless you have an unusual edge case, you will not need a fob.
*the radar*. It is an installed device as @Mike explained on earlier Model 3's and part of the sensor suite for the driver assist systems. Tesla decided that vision-only is sufficient and that not using the radar might help with the annoying phantom braking (see several threads on the topic) exhibited in some, perhaps many, vehicles. It is also assumed that this is a cost-saving measure as well. So newer 3's and Y's are built without the radar. Also, for those in the FSD Beta program (see threads on this topic too), the radar information isn't used, effectively disabling it. Cars with radar but not FSD Beta still use the radar. That said, it is likely Tesla at some point in their software updates will disable use of radar regardless of enrollment in FSD Beta, or whenever the heck they choose to do so. Point being: radar, non-radar, probably should not be a criterion for vehicle purchase.
*for many here, taking your car through a car wash is just slightly less painful than an ice pick to the eyeball, and anathema to them. After a year of hand washing, and foam cannon-ing, I tried the local conveyor-style, drive-through, rotating-brushes car wash. Car looked great, no discernable swirls or scratches I could see, and a very clean car. The only annoyance was that someone from the car wash had to sit in the car to keep it from going into Park on the conveyor and causing additional excitement. Today, there is Car Wash mode to help with this, and it also stops the wipers from coming on in the tunnel, folds the mirrors, etc. For under $25 including tip, this is FOR ME a far easier way of keeping the vehicle clean with no damage noted after over two years and dozens of such car washes. Some folks, and the Model 3 Owner's Manual, prefer the touchless car washes if you are not washing by hand. These use high-pressure sprays and, at least in those near me, harsher chemicals to get the car clean. And some car washes with cloths instead of brushes are used, but those cloths tend to clean dirt off one vehicle and can potentially scratch or redeposit it on the next vehicle. For me the rotating brushes are drenched in water and sling the water and dirt off onto the ground for cleansing and recycling…no dirt redeposit and my preference today. YMMV.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

SalisburySam said:


> Couple of thoughts as an owner of an 06/2018 Model 3:
> 
> TL;DR: skip the fob, don't fret about the radar.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining that! So much to learn about these cool cars.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Another question.... I found a local guy that has a full set of Tesla floor mats that I want to get, but he also said he's got a Jeda USB hub and wireless charger that he would give me a deal on with the mats. 

I get the wireless charger part, but what else would I need that USB hub for?


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> Another question.... I found a local guy that has a full set of Tesla floor mats that I want to get, but he also said he's got a Jeda USB hub and wireless charger that he would give me a deal on with the mats.
> 
> I get the wireless charger part, but what else would I need that USB hub for?


Solid state drive for your teslacam and sentry mode recordings for one. Also game controller for the Tesla arcade. Allows for multiple devices to be plugged in at once.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

gary in NY said:


> Solid state drive for your teslacam and sentry mode recordings for one. Also game controller for the Tesla arcade. Allows for multiple devices to be plugged in at once.


Yes he did mention something about being able to record from the Tesla cameras. Think it's worth picking up for $50?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Yes https://shop.tesla.com/product/model-3_y-key-fob
> I think there is absolutely no need for it.


i use it for service drop offs or detailing. They seem to like it (detailer says that he prefers fobs over cards, but he might be waxing me as well as the car  )


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> Yes he did mention something about being able to record from the Tesla cameras. Think it's worth picking up for $50?


I'm pretty sure it won't work with the new Model 3s. The USB ports in the console are now USB-C instead of USB-A, and they don't provide data connectivity anymore - just power.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I'm pretty sure it won't work with the new Model 3s. The USB ports in the console are now USB-C instead of USB-A, and they don't provide data connectivity anymore - just power.


they're buying a 2018


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

Power Surge said:


> Yes he did mention something about being able to record from the Tesla cameras. Think it's worth picking up for $50?


Depends how much tech items you want to use. I just use my USB ports for power source, and there are enough for that.
Not sure why I would want to record from Tesla cameras, since you can already store that with the available system.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> Yes he did mention something about being able to record from the Tesla cameras. Think it's worth picking up for $50?


Between summer heat and heavy write usage, I managed to kill something like 4 USB thumb drives using them with dashcam. The cheap SSD I got has been bulletproof, though.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I have had this for sentry mode and dash cam since jan 2020 w/o any issue just FYI


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Does the Performance model get different brakes, or did they just paint the calipers for the performance look?


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

Power Surge said:


> Does the Performance model get different brakes, or did they just paint the calipers for the performance look?


Performance model with the PUP upgrade get better brakes. Stealth's have the standard brakes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> Does the Performance model get different brakes, or did they just paint the calipers for the performance look?


The Performance rotors are larger and lighter than stock.
The calipers are actually different in both cases (not just painted), but they are all manufactured by Brembo.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks garsh and Jim. I plan to coat my calipers red, not because I am trying to pass as a performance model, but because red calipers look so good on the Deep Metallic Blue cars with silver wheels :hearteyes:


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Ok...ready to charge. Now I just need the car to get here :laughing:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Power Surge said:


> Thanks garsh and Jim. I plan to coat my calipers red, not because I am trying to pass as a performance model, but because red calipers look so good on the Deep Metallic Blue cars with silver wheels :hearteyes:


They do indeed.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Power Surge said:


> Ok...ready to charge. Now I just need the car to get here :laughing:


Excellent.


----------

